# Arduino crossdev issues [solved]

## BrummieJim

Hi,

I'm getting this error when I try to emerge Crossdev;

 *Quote:*   

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
>  * crossdev version:      20120721
> 
>  * Host Portage ARCH:     amd64
> ...

 

How would I go about converting this to a directory, I can't find any information about it,

JamesLast edited by BrummieJim on Tue Apr 09, 2013 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cwr

ISTR I just added these lines to  package.use - they were from an older version of

crossdev which didn't mess with directories.  OTOH I see that I'm running crossdev-20111118,

so perhaps I just reverted to the older version itself.  Either way, that crossdev compiles

avr-gcc-4.5.3-r2 without problems.

```

#

# Automatically added by crossdev.

#

cross-avr/gdb sys-devel gdb

cross-avr/insight dev-util insight

cross-avr/binutils -openmp -selinux -multilib

cross-avr/avr-libc -openmp -selinux -multilib

cross-avr/gcc -fortran -openmp -selinux -boundschecking -d -gtk -gcj -libffi -mudflap -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -multilib

```

Will

----------

## syn0ptik

that should be avr32? I want to use buildroot for that, will it work?

----------

## cwr

I don't know - I 'm cross-compiling on an x86  for an AVR Atmega328, and I haven't

tried anything else.

Will

----------

## BrummieJim

Ok, so my only option is to downgrade or convert. I'd really rather do the conversion, as I imagine I'll have to do it before too long anyway.

----------

## BrummieJim

Really does anyone have any other ideas on how to solve this?

----------

## platojones

I think all you need to do is remove and save off your /etc/portage/package.env file (if it exists).  Then 'mkdir /etc/portage/package.env' (as root), then (if necessary) 'chmod 755 /etc/portage/package.env'.  Once you are done, rename and put your old package.env file back into that directory (if it contains anything you need).

BTW, this is true of most (if not all) of the things in /etc/portage.  Makes it easy for ebuilds to add stuff automatically if it's a directory...they just copy the file into the directory instead of trying to stream edit a file with something like 'sed'.

I've got 2 crossdev environments installed and they both put files in that directory.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BrummieJim,

If /etc/portage/package.env  (ir most other /etc/portage/*) files exist, they can be used.

However, you may also make directories of the same name, in which case, the contents of all the files inside will be concatenated together, and treated as a 'file'.

crossdev insists on the latter approach.

So rename your files,

make directories of the same names as the original files.

move the renamed files into the directories

profit!

----------

## BrummieJim

Thanks, that's absolutely brilliant! Onto another problem, but slowly working through them.

----------

